# Carbide vs. traditional?



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

So I finally got my hands on my first carbide cutter, and I keep finding myself using it more for smoothing parts out rather than design. I know it has to be kept flat, and I'm getting more used to that by the day, but it seems like the negative outweighs the positive?

What are everyone's thoughts on carbide vs. traditional chisels?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Most carbide 'cutters' aren't really 'cutters' at all … they are scrapers. In my opinion, you can't get as clean of a surface with a carbide tool as you can with HSS tools. The exception would be the carbide inserts that are dished out on the top (e.g. Hunter tools … http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/ ).

I use my carbides strictly for roughing to hog off material … I use HSS tools for shaping and finishing cuts.


----------



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

Interesting… That's basically the opposite of what I'm doing XD. I keep seeing in tutorial videos people using the carbide cutters (scrapers!) to clean and level out blanks, but mine just never quite cut it for that (no pun intended). While I love that thing, I keep finding myself using my traditional (HSS as you said it?) tools. It just feels like there is so much more control…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Great for hogging off material. I also use them for very hard woods so I don't have to sharpen my steel tools every 5 minutes.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree with Jerry, carbide great scrappers, but can do the same thing with my heavy duty HSS scrapers. I can also shear scrap with skews and gouges to take out rough spots.

Although manufacturers rave about not needing to sharpen carbide inserts. Cost of replacing inserts not cheap.

Tool cost and ability to incorporate design elements or features in your woodturnings need some traditional turning tools. You need sharp tools to turn wood so sharpening another skill must have.

Bottom line a mix of carbide & traditional tools not a bad idea.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with using a scraper. I see lots of good turners, some well known pros, that cut with a gouge and then clean up their cuts with a scraper. Scrapers can leave a very clean surface. Even carbide.

Carbide cutters have a place. They don't all have to be kept flat on the tool rest, and I sharpen mine. Diamond hone will do it. I have only done this on EZ Wood tools cutters, any cutter that's flat on the top should be able to hone.

The best thing about them,IMO, is they give new turners experience turning, safer than traditional tools. The learning curve is achievable. Tool cutting edge on center, tool flat on the rest, move side to side or straight in. Even I was able to do that! It takes time to learn when to lift the handle, roll the cutting edge, point the bevel in the direction of the cut,lean your body, swing your partner do si do, etc. Every tool is used differently. Do some of that with wrong tool or situation and you can get hurt bad. Experience builds confidence, then you can see and understand what a gouge or other traditional tool can do.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with carbide. I have 3 Easy Woodtools, and have been using them now for 2 years. When first gotten, they gave me the cleanest cuts I'd ever made. Sometimes, the shavings looked like wisps of smoke coming off my form. The shavings kinda floated up and then leasurely started the downward fall, catching wind currents as they fell. 
After the carbide gets dull, they can be sharpened, but don't cut like they did with factory sharpening… 
I do not shape any form that has bark on it as dirt embeded and carbide don't mix well. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought my carbide cutters (and a couple of bars) from Capt. Eddie, and have been quite please with them. Way less expensive from him than elsewhere.
He's recovering from surgery now, but I think that cutters (no bars) can still be bought from his web site.
I use both carbide and HSS. They have their place.
Bill


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I bought my carbide cutters (and a couple of bars) from Capt. Eddie, and have been quite please with them. Way less expensive from him than elsewhere.
> He s recovering from surgery now, but I think that cutters (no bars) can still be bought from his web site.
> I use both carbide and HSS. They have their place.
> Bill
> ...


Thanks for mentioning Captain Eddie. He is recovering, but has a long road of rehabilitation ahead of him. His wife (Management) would like everyone to know that she has a TON of cutters still available for orders. She is processing orders as they come in so pass the word along, please! Order via: http://www.EddieCastelin.com


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

+1 with Gerry and several others. I own and use several carbide cutter tools and find them very useful for hogging out and initial smoothing of wood, but not as good as traditional gouges and scrapers for a fine finish.

I also second the request to buy from Cap'n Eddie when you need cutters. He is a great guy and makes excellent products at very reasonable prices. Let's all support him while he is getting back on his feet. He has contributed a lot to the woodturning community and I ask everyone to keep him in your thoughts and prayers.

Ron


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had my set from Harrison Specialties for about a year now. I agree they're great for the new woodturner because they're not so sensitive to catching. The biggest knock I have against them is end grain tearout. No matter how I try to orient the tool or myself or the piece of wood I get tearout every time.


----------



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused now… Does HSS mean High Speed Steel or something about Harrison Specialties?... I had assumed it was a generic term for the kind of metal used in the traditional looking chisels?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Does HSS mean High Speed Steel …?


Yes, HSS is High Speed Steel.


----------



## Woodmac (Aug 2, 2007)

I have two homemade carbide tools, one square cutter, one round. The latter is my go to tool for that transition between the side and bottom of a bowl. While they are officially scrapers, you can angle them for a smoother skew scraping action. I have been successful in honing them with diamond sharpeners for reasonable sharpness. I did turn one platter from iroko that was so dense and dulling to my HSS tools that I had to complete the job with carbide alone, Will not turn that wood again!


----------



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

Iroko, huh?... CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!

I wonder how long my $80 set of chisels will last! hahahahaha


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Informative topic here fellers. I'm fairly new to turning… and I'm proof that carbide tools are less intimidating for the noob. I was fortunate to swap another LJ for a couple carbide tools and I love them.

Also agree carbide tools are primarily scraper tools. However, I'm sure some of you have seen the Hunter Ospy tools that change the game a bit. They are a carbide tool that cuts more like a bowl gouge.

+1 to helping Captain Eddie. I plan to order my next bit of cutters from him Can't wait till he has some more shafts available.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> However, I m sure some of you have seen the Hunter Ospy tools that change the game a bit. They are a carbide tool that cuts more like a bowl gouge.


Note that the carbide inserts that are used on the Hunter tools are substantially different from most others. Hunter uses an insert that is 'dished', which presents a sharp cutting edge against the rotation of the workpiece. That is a true cutting action (which can be very aggressive) as opposed to the scraping action you get with most other carbide tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Right Gerry. And as far as I know, they are the only tool that tilts the carbide at angle angle:









Brilliant really.

Like I say, I'm a decent woodworker, but a noob turner. Learning fast though. Much love to the LJ who got me started (Arlin Eastman).


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

There is just no way I could hog wood faster on a lathe with an Ci1 Easy Rougher than I can using a bowl gouge and pulling cuts, at least the vast majority of the time. The difference is that I can resharpen my gouge all the live long day and EWT bits cost $$. I also feel like I have a lot more control when it comes to shaping curves as I hog wood away with a gouge than I do with the rougher.

I do own a Ci1 Easy Rougher and have for two years and have also met Craig Jackson a couple of times and he is a heck of a nice guy. I use the rougher for removing wood where the position would be awkward with a gouge and to touch up the occasional spot on a turned piece, although in the latter instance I am more likely to just grab a normal scraper.

I do, however, use my Ci0 Easy Finisher regularly, most often for shaping the curve transition of the bottom of a bowl and sometimes for some touchups on the bottom itself or in other places where its excellent shape and ease of moving back and forth in an arc make it very, very useful. I would not hesitate to buy a Ci0 again but, if I were to relive my decision, I would probably not have bothered buying the Ci1.

I do not own a Hunter/Eliminator tool but am thinking of picking one up since they are apparently very good for shaping the inside of open segmented vessels, which is something I was about to have a crack at.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Foobar, you don't have to be too concerned with the carbide if you get a couple of those diamond card sharpeners. I hit on a way of sharpening the carbides last week, and it's about 98% of what came from Easywood tools. It only takes about 10 seconds to get a good edge. Actually, it takes me more time to remove and replace the carbide than it takes to sharpen it.
I met Craig also and he is as you describe. The only thing I don't like about Easywood tools and their promotion is they don't tell you that the carbides can be sharpened. Pm me and I'll show how I sharpen my Easywood tools. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder what is in the future that will make us ask about non-traditional tools when carbide bits have been around for a long time? I have this vision of making turnings using the circular saw as the cutting tool. Now, maybe someone has done it before, but I haven't seen it. No, I'm not talking about a bowl interior hogged out on the table saw, as has been presented elsewhere. I mean using a circular saw in a controlled manner instead of a gouge or scraper to remove the external wood. I find that interesting, and it would be wicked fast, if someone wanted to turn many projects.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I mean using a circular saw in a controlled manner instead of a gouge or scraper to remove the external wood. I find that interesting, and it would be wicked fast, if someone wanted to turn many projects.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning







Someone else made a copier lathe using an angle grinder


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That first video was kind of wild. The second video is more like what I had in mind, but I'd develop tools that would have the process be more controlled and repeatable, though the guy is pretty good with that saw. I'm not seeing that the tool was guided. Maybe I missed it.


----------

